# كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا



## عراقية للمسيح (9 مارس 2008)

صور للكنيسة الجميلة و هاذي الكنيسة تقع في روسيا و اسمها *Church of the Savior on Blood* و معناها *كنيسة المخلص بالدم *





























































سلام المسيح ​


----------



## gigi angel (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

صور حلوه اوى 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

فعلا كنيسه جميله .......ميرررسى يا jesus=love  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## moonlight_oyn (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

خراشوا


----------



## ayman_r (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

*ربنا يزيد ويبارك
عقبال كل الدول العربيه
وشكرا علي الموضوع *


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

*صور جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*



germen قال:


> صور حلوه اوى
> تسلم ايدك



الاجمل مرورك اخي

سلام المسيح


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*



Dona Nabil قال:


> فعلا كنيسه جميله .......ميرررسى يا jesus=love  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .



ربي يبارك بيكي

سلام المسيح


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*



moonlight_oyn قال:


> خراشوا



يعني ايش؟ ما فاهمة ههههههه


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*



ayman_r قال:


> *ربنا يزيد ويبارك
> عقبال كل الدول العربيه
> وشكرا علي الموضوع *



امين..عقبال كل الدول العربية

:new5:


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *صور جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> *​



رب يحفظك

سلام المسيح

:new5:


----------



## s_h (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

واو الكنيسة جميلة اوى اوى
شكرا لتعب محبتك
الرب يبركك


----------



## Meriamty (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*



كنيسه جميلة جدااااااااااااا 

ميرسى جدا على الصور ربنا يباركك 




​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*



s_h قال:


> واو الكنيسة جميلة اوى اوى
> شكرا لتعب محبتك
> الرب يبركك



لا شكر على واجب

سلام المسيح


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*



Meriamty قال:


> كنيسه جميلة جدااااااااااااا
> 
> ميرسى جدا على الصور ربنا يباركك
> 
> ...



ربي يبارك فيكي


----------



## ارووجة (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

واااااااو حلووة تحفة
يسلمو دياتك اخي


----------



## kajo (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

والقبه دى دهب ؟

لا ايه شوفتو الناس حاطين الصور على الكنيسه من بره

عادى


----------



## moonlight_oyn (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

*خراشوا* يعني كويس بالروسي ايه انتي نسيتي ان الكنيسه ده في روسياleasantr


----------



## alaa777 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

صور جميلة جدا شكرا لك


----------



## gamil1976 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

فعلن كنيسه جميله اقوى وربنا يقدر الجميع على فعل الخير


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

مررررررررررررسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسييييييييييييييييي     وشكرا وانا اشكركم من كول قلبي  وربنا يحفضكم على هذه الصور بجد روعة 
اخوكم من كنيسة مار ايليا في بغداد العراق 

                    رامي البغدادي


----------



## kamalelmasry (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

_تصميم أكثر من رائع للكنيسة
الرب يعطينا فلسفة جمال الأيمان أكثر من فلسفة ايمان الجمال
لتكن أعمالكم حسنة قدام الناس حتي يمجدوا أباكم الذي في السموات 
أشكرك لهذه الصور الرائعه والرب يعوضك ويباركك_  :94:


----------



## just member (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

*يارب ديما صالبها مرفوع لأبد الابدين​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ايه الجمال الفظيع ده مرسي جدا علي الصور الرائعة ديه ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sosana (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

دي كنيسة ولا قصر
لا فعلا فوق الرائعة
ميرسي ليك jesus=love


----------



## merj07 (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

رائعة الجمال


----------



## man4truth (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

*شكرا على الصور الجميله دى*


----------



## totta7 (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

صور راااااااائعة جدااااااااااا:yahoo:


----------



## febe (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

صور روعة تسلم ايدك​


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

مش ممكن بجد كنيسة رائعة الجمال

شكرا يا jesus=love علي عرض هذه الصور الرائعة

الرب يباركك


----------



## ebenadam (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

شكرأ  على الصور  

سلام  المسيح  معكم


----------



## fariss (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

صوره جميله فعلا


----------



## king (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

رب المجد يسوع فادينا بدمة يكون معاك ومعانا امين لك المجد يايسوع المسيح


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

شكرا لمروركم جميعا شرفتوني


----------



## غزوان البغدادي (2 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على المضوع والصور الرائعا شكرا


----------



## vetaa (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

حقيقى اكتر من رائعه
بجد ميرسى جدا على الصور الجميله دى


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

*كنيسه اكثر من رائعه .*


----------



## maiada (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كنيسة رائعة الجمال في روسيا*

تحفة كتير حلوة


----------



## elol201030 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جميلة جداااا 


شكرااااااااااا


----------



## بحبك يا رب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ياااااااااااااااا دى كنيسة كبيرة اوى وفاخمة جدا ميرسى


----------



## aymanfree (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد صور روعة ربنااااااااااا يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رائعة جدا تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## ابانوب عادل2 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

:Love_Letter_Open:


عراقية للمسيح قال:


> صور للكنيسة الجميلة و هاذي الكنيسة تقع في روسيا و اسمها *Church of the Savior on Blood* و معناها *كنيسة المخلص بالدم *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:download:مشكوررررررررررررررررر كتيرررررررر ونرجوا اكثرااااااااا:smi411:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 نوفمبر 2008)

روعه تسلم ايدك​


----------



## +pepo+ (4 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## عراقية للمسيح (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربي يسلم كل من رد على موضوعي

و طبعا الصور حلوة لانها صور كنيسة..صور بيت الله*


----------

